# Friend looking for new jet boat



## SPACECOWBOY (Jun 25, 2013)

If anyone knows of any jet boats for sale could you please let me know.He is looking for outboard or inboard needs to be a 150hp or more preferably around 12,000 or less. Thanks


----------



## Lennyg3 (Jun 26, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=320162#p320162 said:


> SPACECOWBOY » Yesterday, 15:43[/url]"]If anyone knows of any jet boats for sale could you please let me know.He is looking for outboard or inboard needs to be a 150hp or more preferably around 12,000 or less. Thanks




PM sent


----------

